# REINFORCE (eng.)



## camelia81

Hello,

What would be the meaning of "reinforce", from an engineering point of view?

Thank you


----------



## irinet

It's probably 'ranforsa' = a întări /consolida/rigidizare (usually 'structuri metalice -  schele, but also furniture by using 'corniere'), coming from the French 'renforcer'. So, it's a French calque. You can reinforce almost anything like, buildings, highways, etc. in order to increase their fatigue life (mărirea rigidității!).


----------



## camelia81

thank you!


----------



## irinet

You're welcome.


----------



## farscape

Parcă n-aș merge direct la a ranforsa (a întări o piesă sau construcție metalică prin adăugarea de bare, nervuri sau grinzi pentru ai mări rigiditatea mecanică, conform DEX) când a întări sau rigidiza ar fi suficient.

O rugasem pe Camelia într-un PM să definească contextul șamd ca să evităm ghicelile  Din ce știu eu, textul la care lucrează e axat pe materiale nemetalice.

f.


----------



## irinet

It's a neologism very used nowadays.


----------

